# braid on 525mag/HO?



## chinookhead (Dec 13, 2004)

I'm thinking about replacing my 17# suffix Siege on my 525magHO w/braid. The reel is matched up w/ a 12' XH Tsunami (6-10oz.). What do u think--bad idea? This line casts well and is very strong for its test, but I had all of my spinning set-ups loaded with PP or barid when I first started fishing w/ 50# shockers and I have become use to the advantages of having such power...Namely that if I get snagged I just end up w/ a bent hook and I don't have to re-tie a shocker and new leader etc. while I'm fishing. Just replace the hook!!    


I'm thinking either PP or Stren Super Braid which has a nice slick feel. Am I asking for headaches (backlashes) or is braid usable on a 525 for a googan like myself?


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Dang good question and one I was going to ask myself...although I was more inclined to think about using Spiderwire "Stealth". What lb test would one recommend for max distance with fewest "birdsnests" casting 6 or 8&bait?


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

IMHO you are just asking for problems.. I like the weakest point in my chain to be the line, not the rod or the reel. My question to you would be why? The larger fish most are targeting are Drum, Cobia, Stripers, and that type of fishing is most of the time done in a crowd lets say you would not be Mr. Popularity with your drim setup full of braid.. 17 # mono is plenty of line to handle whats out there... JAM


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

braid is super on this reel.i'm using 50#p/p (to avoid shocker knot)and have no problems.more line capacity,strength to horse heavy fish(big rays and sharks)and sensitivity to feel light hits at upwards of 600'.


----------



## chinookhead (Dec 13, 2004)

*Braid without levelwind?*

I was planing on using 50# braid and I try to avoid crowds if I can, but admittedly sometmes i fish in crowds. By the way, I've only used braid with a spinning reel and a conventional with a levelwind. Is it harder laying the line down properly by hand w/ braid without a levelwind since it's so thin? Also, I hook plenty of big rays which on 17# often means snapping the line on purpose and possibly losing too much line or fighting a 4' wide ray for up to 2 hours (waisted fishing time)   :--|


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

fish bucket
all I can say is dangerous to you and those around you. you are completley missing the point of a shock leader not to mention useing 3X the recomended line for that reel which will eventualy bend the main shaft not to mention the abuse you are putting on the rod..if you can't feel a drum or a striper hit with mono I don't know what to tell ya. I am just trying to help you guys out and have seen everthing happen that I mentioned above. Again I ask Why??? 

Bad Idea..

JAM


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

JAM said:


> IMHO you are just asking for problems.. I like the weakest point in my chain to be the line, not the rod or the reel. My question to you would be why? The larger fish most are targeting are Drum, Cobia, Stripers, and that type of fishing is most of the time done in a crowd lets say you would not be Mr. Popularity with your drim setup full of braid.. 17 # mono is plenty of line to handle whats out there... JAM


*Ditto!* .....Tightlines


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*Chinookhead*



chinookhead said:


> Also, I hook plenty of big rays which on 17# often means snapping the line on purpose and possibly losing too much line or fighting a 4' wide ray for up to 2 hours (waisted fishing time)   :--|


Assuming that you are using a shockleader with 17# line, just tighten the drag all the way and start walking backwards while pointing the rod at the cow-nose ray and reeling in the line until the line snaps at the shockleader or rig knot. You may also have to put your finger on the spool if the drag slips some. That way you save all the line and time "fighting".


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

*50lb Power Pro*

I have 50lb Power Pro on one of my Avetsand it performs very well. I still use a 60lb shock leader tied to the running line. It is there to absorb the shock of the cast (which braid does not do real well) and to give me something to grab when I have a fish in the suds. I really like my fingers.  

Never had any problems with anyone on the point or elsewhere when using this setup. I have had mono cut my braid as well. Biggest drawback is when tangles happen. The braid is then a real pain because of the diameter.


----------



## chinookhead (Dec 13, 2004)

*GreenCart*

That's exactly what I usually do and it does usually snap at the shock leader knot (50# big game), but it still is frustrating tying the shock leader knot (the most time consuming part) and the fish finder, leader etc. when the bite is on (often have a small window). I do keep pre-tied leaders, but it still takes a good amount of time for me to get it all back together.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

.ii havedragged big rays to surf/pier several times on sufix 20/17.if u use a bimini witha no name or double uni i believe 17 lb sufix is the best line for the surf/pier drum and cobes period. sufix rules.also braid backlashes are horrible


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

I use the suffix tri on everything, use a 50lb mono leader. I have tried braid and do not like it. To many times had to grab the leader with a fish in the surf or the wash and that is a no no with the braid. I am with Jam, taint nothing that the tri can't handle....salt


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

jam,braid on a conventional-a bad idea?you're so wrong on that.how am i missing the point of a shock leader?have never damaged a reel using braid,because i adjust my drag to compensate for strength of line.every fish doesn't slam the bait,many times the pick-up is very subtle.that's when no stretch braid has it all over mono.how does braid make fishing in a crowd dangerous?sounds more like casting technique problem than a line problem.
saltshaker,why would you need to grab the leader to beach a fish?
chinook,go ahead and try p/p and see if it's not better all around then mono.up here,it's the line of choice.if you don't like it,you can always go back to mono.braid works better when you lay it on with your thumb instead of a levelwind.


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*Chinookhead*

I was just answering your complaint about losing line and wasting time.  Yeah! it is frustrating to have to tie on a new shock leader, rig, sinker - the whole nine yards. I don't know what else to suggest - short of stopping fishing for a while until the cow-nosed rays go away.


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

FB I use the leader to beach the fish once it is on the sand rather than pull it back with the reel and rod. I am going to release so I don't want to go sticking my hands in the gills. If I am keeping I use the leader to bring the fish farther up on the beach. I personnaly do not like braid. Many do and bless them for what they like, but should the situation arise and you have to pull the line etc to keep the fish in front of you... braid will cut you ... to the bone... been there done that.. just my two cents...


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*braid on 525*

All I can say is that power pro is great on a lite spinning outfit but it sucks on a heaver for surf fishing for Drum and such. Like Jam said it will bend the shaft on your 525 if you lock down the drag. You can even do that by putting your thumb on the spool to break off if snagged with 25 lb mono. As far as the guy that said you don't need a shock leader to grab to drag big fish onto the beach all I can say is get real.... I would love to see you land a Cobia in the surf without holding the shock to control him. I don't know what you catch but I do know that Jam lives in surf fishing paradise has his pick of the best bait and can fish anytime he wants....And he catches a lot of big fish.. To challenge his advice is just silly, silly I say.


----------



## Hawk (Feb 19, 2004)

*Not to mention.............*

......ever tried to pick out a braid blowup?
Sooner or later, you will.  
On conventionals, I prefer it for backing, not casting. Spinners, there's nothing better.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

if you fish with braid in the surf, please stay away from everyone else...it is strong and can muscle a fish...if you get tangled up with a mono guy, your braid will fray the crap out of his line...try it...hold some mono tight and rub PP over it...if i get tangled in braid...the braid gets cut...you will never get the knot out otherwise...it has its uses...i use it on a plud rod...but not on a heaver...i have seen too many rods snap when they crank down on a biggy to try to steer him and the rod wouldn't take it...JMHO


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

you got to be kidding.i shouldn't challenge his advice because of where he fishes?dumb advice is dumb advice.what does where he fish have to do with it?we have tournaments up here too and lots of guys(and girls)use braid on their big sticks without anyone getting hurt.no one has broke their conventionals because we use the drag like it's supposed to be used.whats the point in locking down the drag?sure birdsnests can be a problem but i can't remember my last one when using 525 mag.we get mono/braid tangles also and we untangle them without cutting lines.
i'm really surprised you are all so against braid.i thought with the kind of fishing you do ,you would love the stuff.i'll be down in november for the tournament,maybe we can fish together and compare?
saltshaker,where in jersey you from and where do you usually fish?


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

from NJ? yeahp.... at least your not telling me you serve skate as scallop. (


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*I have to agree with NTKG......*

Now I don't do much surf fishin but I do alot of pier and jetty fishin and I can tell you from experience that if you cross braid over mono and reel it across the mono it will chew it up and cut through it. I know because I have done it... by accident and on purpose. I use pp on 7 of my set ups. If you are familiar with NJ, I fish grassy sound on a regular basis. I have seen and been involved in some of the scraps that NTKG spoke about using braid. Alot of people don't like braid. I DO. It has its advantages and disadvantages. I would like to see or even be shown how to untangle a good birds nest of braided line. Personally I don't think it can be done. But who knows. Ya had to get your digs in about the scallops


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

..... yeah... 




but i made up for it with an invite to go fishin!


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

After a "very quick scan" I have to agree leave the braid alone. I only use it for spinning and only for the "right" conditions.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

ntkg,is there something in the food down south that gives youall an attitude?i fish to relax,not to get into pissin' contests or shoutin' matches,or line cuttin'pushin'kickin' or whatever!everytime i've been to obx,i've meet nothing but friendly fishermen.i guess people who fish the point are a different breed.
1.i don't get all braid/mono tangles out but most of them.i also don't get all mono/mono tangles out either.line cutting is a last resort not the first option.
2.braid gives me extra distance and extreme light bite detection.also,i fish all winter and braid is great in the cold.it doesn't coil up and become stiff like mono.
3.i don't have the slider.i use the mag t,and the knobby stays where you set it.
when i get a chance to fish the point,i am going to use 50#p/p just like i do here.if that creates a problem,then so be it.
but the more i think about fishing shoulder to shoulder with a bunch of good ol' boys,the more i'm liking jersey


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Bring it on*

I think you will be brought to school on the point.And you will find out that you are in first grade. Cape point is the promised land. You should have to walk there from Jersey just to be worthy to fish it. Get real dude. I'm sure you will leave a changed man.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

dood  

i really dont care about the little things... i do care when you telling people who are giving advice that its dumb... thats what i meant by my invite. people shouldnt do that... especially when those guys are good fisherman. thats why i posted. like i said in the post concerning certain issues, you are ABSOLUTELY CORRECT. but i guess you overlooked that. those reasons you listed are the ideal use of PP. the heaver may not, also the drags arent designed to be used in that way. the point crew are a different breed, some of the most interesting and diverse people i've ever met. its just that mentality right there that makes people get upset. you've obviously seen that the regulars down there let ya know how braid is not good for that fishing situation, and all you can come out of that is that your going to do things your way.... come on man, me posting is me posting, dont take so much offense dood its jsut a website. i know when i go places i dont fish alot or places i've never fished, i sit and drink a beer smoke some ciggarettes and watch what people do, and what they dont do(like when i fished a nj jetty the first time) and try to do in rome what the romans do. 

in all seriousness though, after you see what happens when someone gets hit in the back with a sinker you'll understand why i always say not with a heaver bud... search for a photo that i took of teo(Crawfish) after i hit him wiht a less than 1ounce plug head..... after you see 6 or whatever ounces you just dont really feel comfortable standing 3ft from someone casting large weight with braid... i have a personal reason not just tryin to picka fight


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Okay...How bout this.....*

This thread is like a beating a dead horse so I'll just say this....NTKG has a point. Sometimes the best lesson to be learned is a hard one. An old dog taught me this before he left this world when I was a young pup. Knowing how finatical fisherman can be....myself included, let's just wait and see what happens.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

i have never fished the point.just heard so much about it that it became bigger than life.other then tournaments,i don't even like fishing in crowds.maybe i'll just stick to the other 99% of the beach.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

well this is what makes boards a great place... throughout all of this chinook ended up getting something useful. im glad it worked out for ya bud. now we can stop beating this horse and make scallops instead.



chinookhead said:


> I have definitely learned alot from the "point guys" about heavers and this has allowed me to use 2-3 hours of the high tide that was unfishable last season (my 1st year in the salt) b/c of the heavy currents that I face in some of my East River and Hudson spots. The conditions are not identical, but they have similar attributes that allow techniques developed elsewhere to meet similarly challenging positions....Instead of heavy surf, I face a 10mph current and have to tossa bunker chunk over 75 yards to get to the hole that I want to fish (need at least 8oz. to hold bottom). As a result of this board I purchased a set-up that works and I guess in the Penn 525 HO/braid thread i was talked out of potentially ruining a trip making myself and others angry and also ruining this new reel that is a pleasure to fish with.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

"ntkg,is there something in the food down south that gives youall an attitude?"

Ain't that the pot calling the kettle black.

"2.braid gives me extra distance and extreme light bite detection.also,i fish all winter and braid is great in the cold.it doesn't coil up and become stiff like mono"

How much extra distance do you think you are getting by using braid? 5 10 yrds max you could do that with technique, and or better equipment.

"3.i don't have the slider.i use the mag t,and the knobby stays where you set it.
when i get a chance to fish the point,i am going to use 50#p/p just like i do here.if that creates a problem,then so be it.
but the more i think about fishing shoulder to shoulder with a bunch of good ol' boys,the more i'm liking jersey"

It will, and I and many others will let ya know. I did not invent this style of fishing I just follow the rules laid out before me suggest ya do the same.

"you got to be kidding.i shouldn't challenge his advice because of where he fishes?dumb advice is dumb advice.what does where he fish have to do with it?"

Lets see I live in Buxton and am Blessed to fish the Point on a daily basis. I build some of the best custom fishing rods on the east coast. If ya think my advice is dumb than put your money where your mouth is.. I will out throw you with my mono setup any time any place any amount.. 

The idea behind drum fishing is that everyone is useing the same thing to create the same drift (the conga line) if your there with less diameter line and not the same weight you will not drift with us and you will cause tangles screwing up everyones fishing.. I like the last thing in your statement.. Sounds good to me..With your attitude stay there.. 

" but the more i think about fishing shoulder to shoulder with a bunch of good ol' boys,the more i'm liking jersey"

JAM out....


----------



## jjaachapa (Aug 7, 2004)

*feel the love*

Well Im gonna just give my 2 cents and move on.
From what I can gather them boys down there at the point are like everybody else and will buy the best line ,hooks, rods and reels to help them land more fish. 
Now with that in mind If braid was the answer I really think them boys would be using it. Not to say its not good stuff. I use it on all my spinning reels. I think if I fished up in NJ and all the locals were using braid then I would have to get a clue and use braid. The answer is easy Use the equipment that works it that area. And if the locals are using it then use it. If not use what there using. Im sure there are reasons why and why not its being used. 
Im from Texas and I learned real quick what works in Virginia and what does not. 
Chapa


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

read chapas post...backing, if you need it...not main line...deffinatly not as a shocker...


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

end of thread as far as i'm concerned.
i'll be down in november for tournament,so if anybody wants to ,we can have face to face discussions on these subjects.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

wow!!!all over line!!!he he !


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Like I said put your money where your mouth is I'm always here all the time.... Not about line its about fishing and someone in Internet land calling me a dummy .. Put up or shiut up is what I say..JAM


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

chinookhead said:


> I'm thinking about replacing my 17# suffix Siege on my 525magHO w/braid.



guess I the thread went way too long.....drop the seige and put on the Tritanium......The Suffix Seige ....well....sucks ....crappy knot strength...less than desirable memory...and abraision resistance????.....well I broke off while retrievin' @ AI this summer..........

Not gonna get suckered again with the Seige...ya can have it..

The Braid on a 525MAG....bad Idea....sucks when ya blow up....actually experimented with the idea @ Ocroke last season...castin metal(525mag+11'6 tica+ 5oz+ metal).....faster than a lootin @ Walmart in NO after a hurricane....I went back ta 15lbs mono.....tha wind knots an blow ups due to tha braid...well....I knew I jus blew 20.00 clams....and then usin braid as a shock leader...do a search....glad Bucket is still my fishin buddy


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

huh????did anyone see that leatherback turtle flyin?? and i got a crab on my toe!


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

read the posts again.never called you a dummy,just said advice was dumb.
if i have the time,i certainly will look you up.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Symantecs I say 

First ya say "i have never fished the point.just heard so much about it that it became bigger than life"

Then ya say

" Never had any problems with anyone on the point or elsewhere when using this setup."

Which is it sounds like another Internet fisherman to me..

Stop by RDT when your in town glad to discuss the merits of braid.. 

JAM


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

rdt?red drum tackle?if so,i will stop by.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Mr. Fish Bucket. You might want to stop and pick up some bait before you get to Buxton. It doesn't sound like you gonna get any there.


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

"In the debate between emotion and reason, emotion almost always wins. Regardless of intelligence and education --- and in spite of common sense and evidence to the contrary--- adults tend to believe what they want or need to believe" Kenneth Lanning, FBI academy, Quantico Va.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Dyhard "In the debate between emotion and reason, emotion almost always wins"

Not about emotion @ all its just how its done. Call me Dumb and you better be able to do it to my face and back it up, cause I don't take crap from anyone, and I don't have to. If ya knew me you would understand. 

Like I said in the post before I did not invent this sh!t I just follow the rules. For someone hundreds and hundreds of miles away, who has or hasn't ever fished the Point to say that my advice is DUMB is ignorant himself. (can't tell from the buckets post he contridicts himself)Just trying to help, no skin off my nads, I am always willing to learn something new and am very open to new things and new styles and I try everything out that I can that comes on the market. I too travel to fish sometimes and I research how its done where I'm going and adapt so as not to p!ss fellow fisherman off. 

When he walks down there with a spool full of braid and Big Ed and the rest of the crowd says what the hell is that, and start givin him crap I'll stand there and laugh and chime in as well. I'm sure it will be his vacation highlight. Its a plain and simple fact not to use braid drum fishing the Point. Bet cha he'd be real popular on the piers here as well. 

Bucket yes Red Drum Tackle looking foward to seeing ya...If your fishin the Striper Tourn just ask the question on Rob's board ( HI Fishin Militia)as well I am sure you will get the same response as you have here.. Did not hear a soul on this board back your advice for the heaver and braid, but what do I/they know. NTKG fishes here all the time and does right well, heck he is in the sporting goods industry as well.. Well I just live here, and oh its my job as well. .. 

Heck I even use the braid on my light light stuff and enjoy it, it has its place in fishin just not drum fishin in crowds..See ya in Nov. nuff said on this...

Getting close to start some real fishing heard of big drum caught in Va. Beach the other night and the night before in Sandbridge there on the move won't be long now. JAM out


----------



## Seachaser (Sep 27, 2004)

*To answer the original question..*

this is what works for me. I use braid on cs abu's and spinners. Backlashes too much FOR ME on ct reels. I also use it for shock leaders, but it will cut your hands. Makes for small knots which is an advantage and disadvantage depending on the use.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

I always use braid for bull reds and black drum.But then again I dont have to go to "THE POINT" to catch em either. Cast 5-12oz great on my calcutta 700te also.


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

I think Acock Brown is turning over in his grave!


----------



## chinookhead (Dec 13, 2004)

*Lets all hold hands..hahaha*

Wow!! Who would have ever thought that my question would be so "inspirational" (over 100posts).....The name calling and threats are wild over something so silly. Calm down boys and girls it's just fishing---We do it to have fun. 
   

Thanks for the different opinions and letting me hear both sides. I'm going to stick with the mono and just not be a lazy bum and deal with having to re-tie when I hang up....If i really need to use heavier line when I'm fishing heavy structure I'll just use my penn Dinosaurs...I don't think that it's worth it to risk torquing my 525 mag with braid like i did with my abu 6500C3 by using braid when I thumb the spool or tighten the drag as the fishies near structure.


Have fun out there!!


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

actually its 48 post. right.


----------



## chinookhead (Dec 13, 2004)

*Hey Cylinder*

I credit myself at least partly as an "inspiration" for the I'm miserable posts as i was mentioned by name. It's currently at 74!! Heehee  http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=20583&page=1


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

Right On Man.(CHINOOKHEAD) Boy *Fishin Line * And Bein Miserable Sure Does Bring Out The Worst In People Huh?? :d STAY AWAY FROM THE LINE! STAY AWAY FROM THE LINE!


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Wow you guys went nuts over there(on that other post), all I am doing is passing information that has been passed on to me. I didn't attack anyone with childish name calling, like I said I did not invent this crap just follow the rules that were taught me(guess I was taught all wrong). For those of you that know me you know I ain't no eletist all I want to do is put people on fish and make their time on this Island enjoyable for all. When attacked I will strike back.. Funny thing about it is it turned into a North vs South thread.. And I am from the South... The South Bronx Of NYC...What I have done is provide information take it or leave it... 

JAM Southern By Choice


----------



## master baiter (Aug 8, 2003)

All I know is that mono is a lot more abrasion resistant than braid and for bottom fishing that's a bad thing when you use braid....Once frayed braid is a lot more likely to part during a short, sharp, shock to the line due to the no stretch factor...I love braid however on some tried and true spinning reels that I own for casting...


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

small world.south bronx,huh.well,i'm from manhatten nyc.

f b....northener by birth and by choice


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Aaaaaaahhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Ford vs Chevy vs Dodge.......Shimano vs Penn vs Okuma vs Tica vs Pinacle vs Fin-or........Conventional vs Spinning......And oh I almost forgot.......Circles vs J-hooks......




CAN'T WE ALL JUST GET ALONG?????? 


Let's just fish!!!!!!!


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

I'll raise the BS flag on this one too bucket..

manhatten
Spelled where your from wrong... 

First ya say "i have never fished the point.just heard so much about it that it became bigger than life"

Then ya say

" Never had any problems with anyone on the point or elsewhere when using this setup."

Which is it sounds like another Internet fisherman to me..

Should be BS Bucket... 

JAM Over N Out


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

i don't contradict myself,you just don't read the posts very well.read post 9 and you'll see it wasn't me.
when you raise that bs flag,salute it because i'm far from an internet fisherman.
bs is thinking you're way is the only way.we catch big drum up here too and we do it our way.many are caught on braid,imagine that.
can we give this a rest till november?


----------



## SurffishNJ (Dec 30, 2003)

Been reading this one for a while. Not to take sides "but" I'm from NJ and have been fishing Hatteras for many years. What JAM is saying is true. If your fishing the north beach or anywhere out of the "conga line" at the point briad is fine. 

However in the crowded conditions it does cause several problems. All of which JAM has discussed. In addition if fishing at night it is hard if not impossible to see. If and when your lines get crossed it is difficult to get out. Thus impedeing on everyones fishing. This is espically true at the point when you may have as many as 50 fishermen in very close quarters.

I have fished the northeast from LI to Deleware the entire coast of NJ for 40 years and I can say I have never fished crowds the way they do at the Point. It amazing. Cape Point makes Montauk Point look empty. 

Just my 2 cents, but these guys have develpoed equipment and a fishing style that WORKS. "When in Rome do as the Romans do. 

JAM I'm from NJ but your on point with this. No pun intended.

PS: I have a real nice mag elite in the Market Place.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Wow,

This is almost as good as the Sportcast USA thread back in the summer......

Tommy


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Fish Bucket my bad got you mixed up with Fish Hunter..  

SurffishNJ real good point about the visibility of the line and like I said I did not invent this stuff just do what I have been taught 50 would be a week night. It can be great fun if everyone is working together and lots of fish can be landed. But when ya start getting a mix of weights from 3 0z to 8oz's as you have seen I am sure, you can make a nice spider web throw some braid in for good measure and you ain't got fishin you got a CF and no one has fun... IMHO... JAM  

Tommy the SportS Cast one was way more entertaining...  JAM


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

surffishnj,i don't know how a question about line mutated into an argument over fishing.i didn't mean to come across as a hard head,i just want to catch some fish and if something works why would i change it?till you explained it,i didn't realize it got that crowded.i guess i'll have to break out the squidder and mono it up.
looking forward to meeting you sometime.


----------



## INDIO (Jul 10, 2002)

could have been worse, 
like politics.

a bad day fishin,is better than a good day at work.


----------



## SurffishNJ (Dec 30, 2003)

Meeting me. You already know me I used to be the VP of fishlanders, I'm a trustee with ASAC, drive the black Dodge Ram 1500 with the cap and the custom rack. 

I was reading this post for awhile and know both you and JAM. The crowd sometimes would be comparable to putting 40-45 guys into the standards size spot for an ASAC tournament. 

Glad I could help. Oh yea. Don't go back to the squidder just get a spare spool for the Mag.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

duh,i didn't know you were the same person.
will the mag hold enuff mono ?


----------



## SurffishNJ (Dec 30, 2003)

*Mag*

Without a doubt. I have mine spooled with 17# Sufix Tri plus, and have more than enough line capacity. 

Also since you fish with the T mag I may be putting one up for sale. Bought it from Big Dave to big for tournament casting and its just been sitting.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

*Hey Fish Bucket......*

I know its hard for SOME (not all  ) NJ people to comprehend, but "When in Rome...."  .... I'll hafta call BS on your posts about not knowing the point got that crowded...You were talking about how crowded the point was in your first 2-4 posts (whos counting?)............I as well have been considering putting braid on my 525mag but....I see now that it isnt a good idea....I think I would rather get the occasional dumping of the reel by some unknown (ray, shark, giant squid, German U-boat  , etc...) than hook into a large fish, landable fish, make a 50yd run, get down to the backing and have the knot break at the backing. No expert, heck barely a novice, but know enough to know that knots, generally speaking, are weak points. Oh well


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

treed,at least people from jersey can write literate posts.what gibberish.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Get your helmets on boys . . . here we go again!   



TreednNC said:


> No expert, heck barely a novice, but know enough to know that knots, generally speaking, are weak points. Oh well


Then you just validated one of FishBucket’s points, using 50 -65lb braid eliminates the need for a casting leader. If you don’t trust your backer knot how can you possibly live with such anxiety about your shocker?


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

let it go!!!!!


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

i'm with c-dog.....let it go.
i thought it was a dead thread!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Yep......*

See post #54.


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

fish bucket said:


> i'm with c-dog.....let it go.
> i thought it was a dead thread!


 so did I. its been awhile since the last post so just bring the thread up again


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

Well I've taken time to try to understand all that has been revealed on this thread. I don't feel welcome in Buxton anymore, I feel the hospitality is gone, I have braid on just about all my rods. I have been led to believe that there a bunch of thugs on the point that are ready to threaten anyone who does not fish with their 1970's line. They don't realize that all this conga line is caused by the resistance from all that fat line out in the water being dragged along by the current. Braid allows you to easily hold bottom. There is no line that has the sensitivity of braid.
 For those who fish at a distance, this is important.
My dollars only flow freely where they feel welcomed.


----------



## Tuck (Oct 29, 2003)

Dyhard said:


> Well I've taken time to try to understand all that has been revealed on this thread. I don't feel welcome in Buxton anymore, I feel the hospitality is gone, I have braid on just about all my rods. I have been led to believe that there a bunch of thugs on the point that are ready to threaten anyone who does not fish with their 1970's line. They don't realize that all this conga line is caused by the resistance from all that fat line out in the water being dragged along by the current. Braid allows you to easily hold bottom. There is no line that has the sensitivity of braid.
> For those who fish at a distance, this is important.
> My dollars only flow freely where they feel welcomed.


Well, Dyhard, all I can say, it's your choice.
The Point is tradition. It's like the throw down to second when ya got a guy stealin'. If the ball gets there first, it don't matter if the tag is made or not, yer out. Tradition.
If you want peace and harmony while fishing the point, I would suggest following tradition. 
And, uh, we know why we drift, so no need to point that out.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Dyhard

Sorry you feel that way no thugs here.. Drum fishin ain't about holding bottom its about moving in current. If your holding bottom and we're drifting in current you can guess what we have next cobweb city... Look I was just trying to help out, do what the hell ya want. I can build a house with a sledge hammer just take longer and ain't the right tool for the job... JAM


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

I am not going to take either side of this argument, but I will say that in MY experience casting conventional with braid has been fine, I havent had any bad blowups, and those that did occur came out very easily. I don't surf fish that much, and never fish a crowd. thats just my 02


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

rockhead said:


> I am not going to take either side of this argument, but I will say that in MY experience casting conventional with braid has been fine, I havent had any bad blowups, and those that did occur came out very easily. I don't surf fish that much, and never fish a crowd. thats just my 02


 You are right! It is easy to get out of a blow-up. That's another reason to use braid. I read your claim and decided to try it. I backed off the magnets on my Penn 525 until I got a blow-up (50 lb. Spider Wire) casting with all my 210 lbs a large Atomic floater and on a 10' composite blank(about 20' of unwinding) it was so easy I could hardly believe what I was seeing. It just reeled right out. I had always stayed on the safe side with the magnetic control. Now I can cast with less resistance with out fear of the kind of impossible birds nest that is typical with mono. It just keeps getting better.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

something you should carry in your tackle box is a 'plck'.it is just a fine crochet hook,but it really helps pick out the nastier overruns.(mono or braid).


----------



## jjaachapa (Aug 7, 2004)

*Hey Sand Flea, Dead Horse Alert! On This Thread*

Somebody Stop The Madness. 

It's Just Fishing!


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*All I can say is*

If you want your bait to be 6 in. under the sand use your power pro with 7 or 8 oz at the point. That is what happens when your bait sits in one spot.Stop being a knuckle head. Do you really think we haven't tried that stuff for heavers? If you are casting hard you will have a lot of zing pow's with braid. 30 dollars per pop. It adds up. If it were better than mono for heavers we would be useing it. But if you are happy with it use it just stay away from me at the point. Go fish in the croaker pond.


----------



## hsstie (Sep 8, 2005)

RuddeDogg said:


> Now I don't do much surf fishin but I do alot of pier and jetty fishin and I can tell you from experience that if you cross braid over mono and reel it across the mono it will chew it up and cut through it. I know because I have done it... by accident and on purpose. I use pp on 7 of my set ups. If you are familiar with NJ, I fish grassy sound on a regular basis. I have seen and been involved in some of the scraps that NTKG spoke about using braid. Alot of people don't like braid. I DO. It has its advantages and disadvantages. I would like to see or even be shown how to untangle a good birds nest of braided line. Personally I don't think it can be done. But who knows. Ya had to get your digs in about the scallops


I have to agree with you, i like braid also. I can get more line on my reel, of higher test and lose alot less rigs to snags now since i switched. Yes you can break a rod using braid of high test ( 50lb) as i did a few weeks ago, BUT its not the braids fault it was mine.....had i pulled straight back instead of bending it upward the rod would not have broke. Braid can be a pain in a good rats nest, but so can mono. I've had bad rats nests in both so bad i cut the line, BUT i have untangled many bad rats nests in braid also ....do it all the time.. It just depends most of the time on your determination.One thing i found that makes it easier is for you to keep the line loose and dont try and pull hard when you untangle. A wet knot in braid is pretty tough to loosen. As far as what other people think when im fishin near them, and if my line will cut thiers, well the line i use shouldnt be a factor of who's wrong in the first place. It's the persons fault who did the crossing as i see it. If they cant keep it away from mine then they shouldnt be fishing that close to me anyway.Espically if im on the beach or pier in my spot first and somone just hasta hog near me ( just like what happened to me a few weeks ago at oregon inlet )when there is plenty of room everywhere....then they get what they deserve if they get their line cut.

BTW i like scallops too, skate or real dont matter to me if they taste like scallop.


----------



## hsstie (Sep 8, 2005)

surf rat said:


> If you want your bait to be 6 in. under the sand use your power pro with 7 or 8 oz at the point. That is what happens when your bait sits in one spot.Stop being a knuckle head.


Guess you should use less weight on the sinker then, can cast further, and then the bait will drift instead of sink. Sounds good to me


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

with that said, like everything else in life, 90%-10%. 


10% of fisherman catch 90% of fish... you be the judge


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

I always use braid on my heaver and i catch fish on it. but if i ever fished the point i would have no promblem drifting mono across the bottom in the current as long as every one else was doin it to. ive caught nice fish on mono to.*sorry to awakin the dead *  but i would have to go with tradition. not because its tradition but because if you got a beach full of people driftin mono and catchin fish it would obviously be the inteligent and wise decision to follow local knowledge.plus you wouldnt wanna be the one single sole on the beach keepin every bodies lines wrap up not just because of them but how would you catch any fish if you were the cause of your own line stayin wrapped up to? if i ever get to fish the point for drum im with *"tradition*" or what we could call local knowledge. duh.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

i have a squidder loaded with mono just in case i ever get to fish the point when it is crowded.


----------



## Gone_Fishin (Oct 27, 2005)

ive fished with both of them and one is not better then the other..its how you use it to your advantage or disadvantage..so it depend on the USER. and if you fishing next to me and have braid..dont think you can just yank my line and cut it..usually good fishermans will untangle the stuff and if its too complicated one will have their line cut..no biggy. geez..i wish i dont have to fish with some of the pple on this forum..


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Chinookhead*

I don't want to read all the post.

What did you decide on?


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

*Yo Jam*

Who you calling an internet fisherman.  

I have fished my rig at the point on many occasions and often right beside da Rat, who also had braid on his heaver. We caused no problems with anyone. Fit right in and drifted along with everyone else. 

But, you are right, most of the time, I am fishing 8nbait with 17lb Suffix line, just like everyone else.

Now you go and mix me up with a Yankee. I'll have to sic the youngen on you next time we are in the shop.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

can i make a point...current in lesner is 4-5k...the current at the point can run to 12k+...it is not the same place...people are not throwing 12+ for fun...


----------



## GWC (Nov 27, 2005)

Ruddedogg when you have a blow up with braid it pays to have a pick and if you have used braid enough i wouldn't have to tell you about a pick they come in handy for ALL blow ups . I have used braid a lot in Ca where we fish shoulder to shoulder casting for salmon in northern ca at the mouth of the Klamath River where the river is running at 15 mph we are casting spinners and spoons with all kind of rigs if you think the conga line is long think of 80 people lined up all doing the same thing sure we get tangles (every time someone hooks up ) but there IT IS different NO arguments !!you expect the worst then noone gets mad because they got wrapped up with 10-20 lines you just work it out !! nuff said I guess here it is a different type of fishing here .. not for fun ..


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)




----------



## Beachbms (Jan 10, 2003)

WOW funny thread.....read it all. I use 30# Tuf-Line on my 525 mag. I love it, it casts great and the few nests I get from my errent casts come out real easy. Personally, I dont care to much about tradition, its all about catching fish. Now come to reality, if I was told I had to use wooden shafted clubs, to play the old course at St Andrews ...........I'd say BS. I do agree with the guy that said if drifting mono is what was catchin fish then so be it I would be stupid to not drift mono or use a lighter weight so I could drift my braid. BTW 300 yds of Tuf=Line spooled up at the local shop cost me 8 bux. I use a #50 mono shock leader made into a droper, usually fish 4 oz weight and bait. Granted I fish lonely beaches for whiting and pompano, but I will never have anything else but braid on my 525!!


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

someone stop it before it starts....


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

for you newsjeff the camel being beaten with an umbrella


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Beachbms said:


> I fish lonely beaches for whiting and pompano



yea


----------

